
How to Recover a Forgotten Password - pavel_lishin
http://smyck.net/2016/08/11/how-to-recover-a-forgotten-password/
======
woliveirajr
It's more of remembering than recovering.

TL;DR: write down everything you remember about it, generate a dictionary with
all combinations in the holes that you don't remember, then brute force.

